# Canon i320



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

My Canon i320 stopped working. The indicator button is flashing green and orange. One flash each. Book says call Canon. Anyone familiar with what the problem might be?


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

This could be a waste ink reservoir service call.
These are not "user-serviceable", but if you need to print a few more pages before service, this reset procedure might work...

i320 waste ink counter reset.

1. Turn off the printer.
2. Press and hold the POWER button, turn on the printer.
3. The indicator should be green.
3. Press and release the RESUME button , the indicator should be orange.
4. Press and release the RESUME button again, the indicator should be green.
5. Release both buttons.
6.Connect the printer to PC.
7.Open General Tool software,choose USB PORT.
8.Choose SET DESTINATION 1 > OK


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Should the USB cable be unplugged before trying this?


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

Either way. 
The reset is local at the printer and resets the printer's EPROM (memory), so communication with the computer is not necessary. 
The last time I did it (to enable CD printing), I left everything plugged in.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

I tried that. No good. 

Messged Canon, and got some things to try. Nothing worked. According to Canon, if none of their tips worked, the printer is dead.


----------

